# Dud Shares & Disappointing Announcements



## springhill (23 June 2007)

I invite you here to vent your spleen (nicely) about poorly performing shares and terribly unworthy ASX announcements and/or drill results.


----------



## springhill (23 June 2007)

I'll start proceedings by saying i wish i never threw any money into NHM what is the purpose of this company other than to take up another line in the West Australian Mining & Oil share section?!?! Can't wait to see the back of this one!!


----------



## Broadside (23 June 2007)

springhill said:


> I invite you here to vent your spleen (nicely) about poorly performing shares and terribly unworthy ASX announcements and/or drill results.




Coles Myer - told the private equity group to get nicked last year and told shareholders they could do better themselves.  Set targets and have reported *abysmal *results since, losing huge market share to WOW.  Then the penny dropped and they actually *realised* they were incompetent.  So WES is kicking the tyres and Coles begs the private equity guys to come back and create competitive pressure in an auction, in fact, *pays* them to do the due diligence!  But the private equity group knows it's a stinker and walks away and WES gets the lollies.....and I bet Fletcher and the Board will still walk away with massive incentive bonuses for costing their shareholders billions.....

btw I don't hold Coles, never have, but it has been farcical to watch.


----------



## arkady (29 June 2007)

I would have to say RSN (Renison). Just one big downhill slide. They wanted more and more money from investors and then decide to sell their mine for what I think is an unfair value. Dumped these a while ago.


----------



## quinny (29 June 2007)

Stupid EXT and CCI, as if consolidation is going to help you!! My only two dog shares and they both consolidate, thus removing all but the remotest chance of regaining my capital, let alone any significant increase.


----------



## UMike (30 June 2007)

API - First the missing millions (about 25) of $, then the rejection of a takeover offer from Sigma, and Now around  $10 million operating loss.

I'm definitely avoiding this stock.


----------



## UMike (30 June 2007)

While I'm at it......

 SEN just continues to disappoint.


18 mths ago it was about 80c. 6 mths ago it was about 40c and Now is about 12-13c.

I don't see anything too fundamentally wrong with this company (stopped following this share a few months ago) but After arguing with "Mr Market" decided too avoid this also. Can't pick the bottom of this one at all.


----------



## henry vanderhave (30 June 2007)

two stocks jump to mind.First EXT.Just a big fat DOG.Milk shareholders.Second emperor mines,just bad news after bad news after bad news,glad i bailed out,but took a big loss.I thought they would fly,and they did,but in the wrong direction.I expect them to disappear. 
EXT Suck!


----------



## insider (30 June 2007)

henry vanderhave said:


> two stocks jump to mind.First EXT.Just a big fat DOG.Milk shareholders.Second emperor mines,just bad news after bad news after bad news,glad i bailed out,but took a big loss.I thought they would fly,and they did,but in the wrong direction.I expect them to disappear.
> EXT Suck!




I don't know about the second stock but definitely EXT are terrible... UXA are also crappy as they claim to silver when really they have silver and tungsten contamination from the drilling...


----------



## spartn (30 June 2007)

henry vanderhave said:


> two stocks jump to mind.First EXT.Just a big fat DOG.Milk shareholders.Second emperor mines,just bad news after bad news after bad news,glad i bailed out,but took a big loss.I thought they would fly,and they did,but in the wrong direction.I expect them to disappear.
> EXT Suck!




At one stage I was thinking of buying into EMP, but then I looked at there balance sheet and they have more LIABILITIES than ASSETS, a big nono.


----------



## stargazer (3 July 2007)

Hi all

BMX has been a heart breaker for  me have held for over a year now but just won't  get a leg up.  Serious losses on this one if i sold now.

Cheers
SG


----------



## TheAbyss (3 July 2007)

At the risk of getting shouted down I rue the day I heard of INL. A 35% loss and I still have them. Stupid but true. I should have sold in June and taken the loss however have a hope that one day they will deliver.


----------



## resbequoi (3 July 2007)

I bought into SDI and have been disappointed for YEARS.  bought at $1.80 and are now at 50c. have thrown good money after bad lowering the avg purchase price and when they dived again recently i was really #$%sed off.  dont know why im still hangin on...


----------



## ormond (3 July 2007)

the grand prize must go to LKO!this company has had so many capital raisings over the years,maybe a 100 to 1 share consolidation could be on the cards!


----------



## nizar (3 July 2007)

Dont tend to hold dogs for too long.
Just dont have time for that.

I tend to chop dogs fairly quickly.


----------



## kokosh (7 July 2007)

UMike said:


> While I'm at it......
> 
> SEN just continues to disappoint.
> 
> ...




UMike,
I hold a small parcel of these. I am still just ahead. Held throughout the rise up to around 90c and still do. Can't bring myself to sell them until they go up again (I think emotions aren't supposed to play a part in trading). Although I have little knowledge of the market, I agree that the fundamentals of this company don't seem that bad. I think they had been making money up until the last year and I don't think they have any great debt. They have also picked up some awards of late. I guess that doesn't necessarily translate into a higher share price.


----------



## Julia (7 July 2007)

kokosh said:


> UMike,
> They have also picked up some awards of late. I guess that doesn't necessarily translate into a higher share price.




This is the whole point.  It doesn't much matter what awards a company acquires, or how fantastic the fundamentals are, if market sentiment isn't recognising this.  If your aim is to make money (and of course it is), all that matters is the share price.

I've done this too:  holding on to a share whilst it falls into oblivion.
At one stage I even had the naive idea that because it had reached a certain point it would eventually return to that high.  Totally untrue.

Any share can turn into a dog.  Don't give them kennel space.


----------



## stormbringer (25 July 2007)

here's one for the record books, AKK, bought in at 0.40-0.60-0.85-1.05 over a 3 month period, with the expectation of greater things to come. Boy, how things can turn around. Took a huge loss on this one, but in all honesty, I am wearing 90% of the blame. I should have bailed alot earlier than I did, but that's all part of the learning curve isn't it.


----------



## rico01 (25 July 2007)

Well here,s one for you 
,LAST week actually the 11 th july I sold all my dud shares I've been holding them for ages ,waiting for them to come back up ,make a new discovery  or something you all know what  i mean,Been THere? They were LIO VPE LEG & afew free options accumulated over the last few years realising a $18 604.08 loss. I received about  $31,ooo , THe same day I bought CUL  350,000 @8.5c
$29,832,  and yesterday i sold cul @ 15c realising$52 750 a $ 21 000 gain in 14 days so I guess it does pay to sell up & move on.
There are  many opportunities out there at the moment so seek and you shall find
 I'm not perfect though still holding SENI'll deal with that another day
And heres to YT for CUL:bier:


----------

